# Intro



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello My name is Nancy. I am from the frozen north in Minnesota. I am single and am an ENFJ type personality. I love to write, read, listen to music, be online with friends. I have two dogs and three cats. I love kids, painting pictures, arranging flowers, and being with people. I am 62 year old physically and 25 in my heart. My favorite music is Oldie but goodies of the 60s and 70s. The Beatles are my favorite group. I also love country music and bluegrass and i have been known to feel the blues now and then like Eric Clapton and BB King. My favorite books are the Harry Potter series, biographies, history, and a good mystery. I am a retired hippie who used to work in a flower shop. Well, that's me. Looking forward to meeting new people.:happy:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings nancy1marie and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


We have a facebook style chat that you can enable throughout the site... Just read on how to enable it here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/13046-personality-cafe-facebook-style-chat.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum nancy1marie. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome~


----------



## Marvinteck (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome:happy:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi, Nancy! Hii, Helen!
What's the story, morning glory?
What's the tale, nightingale?

Oops! Got carried away.

Welcome:happy:


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. My story is BRRRRRRRR. It is 22 with north wind at 30 miles per hour hewe in the north country. Winter is here. Again thanks for the welcome everybody. Nanc


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

I have to apologize. I made a mistake on my personality type. I did not research far enough and deep enough. My fault completely. My new type is ENFJ Again I am sorry. Nanc


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

nancy1marie said:


> Hello My name is Nancy. I am from the frozen north in Minnesota. I am single and am an ENFJ type personality. I love to write, read, listen to music, be online with friends. I have two dogs and three cats. I love kids, painting pictures, arranging flowers, and being with people. I am 62 year old physically and 25 years old in my heart. My favorite music is Oldie but goodies of the 60s and 70s. The Beatles are my favorite group. I also love country music and bluegrass and i have been known to feel the blues now and then like Eric Clapton and BB King. My favorite books are the Harry Potter series, biographies, history, and a good mystery. I am a retired hippie who used to work in a flower shop. Well, that's me. Looking forward to meeting new people


"This above all, To thine own self be true" Shakespeare


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome! ^_^


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Welcome to PerC.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome. I like 60's & 70's music too. When did you learn of the MBTI?


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

A friend brought it to my attention and i am very grateful he did. I have been learning a lot.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

It makes for interesting reading. I read 3 books on the MBTI around '91/'92. I've probably forgotten more than I know now. :laughing: It peaked my interest again last year & I found this forum.


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

So you like 60s and 70s music......who's your favorite from that era? I saw the Beatles in Minneapolis in 1965... awesome experience:happy:.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Buffalo Springfield, Beatles, Rolling Stones, The Animals, Bob Dylan, Jefferson Airplane & The Yardbirds were some of my favorites & I'm probably forgetting a dozen more.


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

I like them and more too. It is nice to have someone my age to talk to. There are so many youngsters on here. I love young people. I would like to get to know them too, but there is nothing better than someone you can share memories of the same era with. I am new at this personality discovery. You mentioned books you've read. Could I ask what their names were? I want to learn more.:happy:


----------



## ladeelovex3 (Nov 23, 2010)

*Intro...*

Hello all. I'm Des!


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

Welcome Des! I am pretty new myself. :happy:


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

What breed(s) are your dogs?


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. My Jack is English, springer and cocker spaniel mix and emmy is a Springer spaniel....both are rescue dogs from the Humane Society. Do you have dogs?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome!! love your avatar :>


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank for the welcome and the compliment. It is good to be here.:happy:


----------



## BlissfulDreams (Dec 25, 2009)

Your dogs sound cute!

Yes, I have two dogs and a cat. One of my dogs is a Chocolate Lab cross (crossed with some sort of German Shephard mix), but looks like a purebred lab. Her mom's owners took her in to get spayed and they found out she was pregnant, even though she was just a puppy herself. My other dog is a Corgi cross. We're not sure what he's crossed with but it might be pug. We found him wandering the streets. My cat is 18 years old and we got him from the Humane Society. He's all white with blue eyes, and he's deaf.


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

I have three cats too.....two of the are 5 months old and they are brother and sister. Max is an orange tabby with white face and white paws and Missy is gray tabby with white paws and then there's Molly who is 16 years old and is a calico. I just had to put down my dear Mister after 18 yeasr 5 months ago....I still miss him a lot. You puppies sound great. I love corgis and I think labs are great dogs. I love Mutts and I have had pure breed dogs but my mutts are just plain great.:happy:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

nancy1marie said:


> I like them and more too. It is nice to have someone my age to talk to. There are so many youngsters on here. I love young people. I would like to get to know them too, but there is nothing better than someone you can share memories of the same era with. I am new at this personality discovery. You mentioned books you've read. Could I ask what their names were? I want to learn more.:happy:


The 3 MBTI books that I read were called "Type Talk", "Please Understand Me" & "Type Talk at Work". I can't remember the authors but I Googled up a link that has lots of MBTI books: Books on MBTI, Myers Briggs Personality Types I'll be offline until Sunday night. Going out of town for the holidays. Not looking forward to the drive but it will be good to get out of town for a few days.


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope you had a great Thanksgiving holiday. Was the weather cooperative for you? Thanks for the suggestions for more books, I took that personality test from the one you have posted on your profile. Found out I am an ENFP instead of and ENPJ. I have new personality type to research now. Well,take care, Nancy


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

Weather was ok but the trip was a little stressfull. I was looking forward to 4 days off to rest but I hadn't seen my family in a year & my parent's health is failing fast so I hit the road with the dog in the back seat. Didn't get much sleep but I guess I needed to go.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome! xD


----------



## BrooklynBoy (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear you holiday was a bit stressful. My family is all gone now but I remember having spent a lot of time on the road during holidays especially when their health was getting worse. My dad had Parkinson's Disease and he was was very limited physically. It is tough watching your parents get old. What kind of dog do you have? I have two dogs and three cats. They are my grandbabies since my son is in no hurry to get married at 32.


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

My dad's got Parkinson's too. He'll be 85 next month & can hardly walk across the room but he won't use a walker or cane. My dog's a mix, probably 3/4 German Shepherd, 62 pounds. She's a rescue dog. We found her in the ally behind our house. We had her scanned for an ID chip, didn't have one so we put signs out & called all the animal shelters. No one responded & the vet said she was probably dumped because she wasn't pure bred. She's a great dog. A bit spoiled though. We've had her 2 1/2 years. My last dog was an American Eskimo, male.


----------



## petals of stone (Jun 28, 2010)

Hello and Welcome. :happy:


----------



## nancy1marie (Nov 18, 2010)

Parkinson's is such an awful disease. My dad ended his life in a wheelchair and I had to put him in a nursing home which broke my heart. He was there for one week, caught the flu and died from pneumonia. He choked when he couldn't sit up in bed because of the Parkinson's. I am an only child and my mother died five years later from dementia and heart failure. I cared for her 24/7 till she passed away. That was the hardest thing I ever had to do. My dogs are spaniel mutts and they are both rescue dogs from the humane society. My cats are rescue cats too.


----------

